# What Specific Advantages Can I Get from Paleo Diet?



## ChrisSmithWebGuy (Mar 14, 2011)

Did  you know that ..

*Paleo Diet* makes a lot of significant changes in our body. Here's a shortlist of the benefits you can obtain when you follow this kind of diet:



You      can build muscle.
You      can stay healthy and sick free.
You      will feel energetic everyday.   
You      can develop six-pack abs for guys or flat and lean stomach for girls.
 
  Your health and body condition is associated with the foods you eat. You might get surprised with the result once you decided to make paleo diet as part of your daily routine. You can try to prepare a *paleo breakfast* every morning and choose among varieties of *paleo diet recipes *to bring delectable foods every lunch and dinner. You will discover eventually how this diet plan will help you maintain a healthy living.

  However,  the positive effect of it depends on how you strictly implement this diet plan. With proper exercise and strong motivation, this diet will be of great success.

  So, do you have any further knowledge regarding benefits of paleo diet?


----------



## Rodja (Mar 14, 2011)

The first week is AWFUL.  Your strength and endurance will drop while your body is in transition.  Also, you can still use potatoes while eating Paleo, which will help with the glycogen levels.  

However, once you turn the corner from "normal" to Paleo, you start to feel better and more alert.  You'll also notice changes like less bloating (duh), better sleep, clearer allergies/skin, etc.


----------



## Built (Mar 14, 2011)

So, what's a paleo breakfast?


----------



## Rodja (Mar 15, 2011)

Built said:


> So, what's a paleo breakfast?



Whole eggs, 4-6 oz of ground beef (I use sirloin), and 2 servings of fruit (picking whatever is in season is preferred).


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Also, you can still use potatoes while eating Paleo, which will help with the glycogen levels.
> .


 

. . that's sweet potatoes, not the std spuds. Diet generally restricts sat fat as much as possible - I think 2-3 whole eggs from memory.


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2011)

Why sweet but no regular potatoes - and why no green beans btw?


----------



## Klutch (Mar 15, 2011)

isnt white rice natural? asian's are the skinniest healthies people on the planet and they eat rice 3-4 times a day but they eat it with fish and veggies only.


----------



## Rodja (Mar 15, 2011)

You can use either red or sweet potatoes on Paleo (I forget the actual reasoning) and green beans aren't allowed because they're technically legumes, which is not part of the diet (neither are peanuts, BTW).


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2011)

Right, but what's wrong with legumes?


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 15, 2011)

ChrisSmithWebGuy give us a response so we'll know you're not a bot.  You smell fishy


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2011)

Built said:


> Right, but what's wrong with legumes?


 
fuck that, I eat legumes.

Peanuts are related to the type of fat they contain.

I'll have to read my book on the legumes part, Im about to kick it off again.


----------



## Rodja (Mar 15, 2011)

Two things wrong with legumes: they need to be cooked to be eaten (same problem with grains) and they also contain phytates.


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2011)

You can eat green beans raw. What are phytates, and why are they a problem?


----------



## Kenny537 (Mar 18, 2011)

Built and others - I've been meaning to ask your opinion on the Paleo diet.  This thread is relevant enough to ask I believe.  I do not wish to try it, but want to understand it better.

Here is where it stands from what I understand:

*Paleo Diet argument:*

The Paleo guys want to restrict grains because they claim that grains only became popular in our diets after the agricultural revolution - so they conclude that since Paleo man didn't consume grains, they should not either.  Their logic is that since the agricultural revolution was only about 10k years ago, that must simply not be enough time for mankind to have evolved to optimally include grains in their diet.  

*Lyle McDonald's rebuttal to Paleo Diet:*

From what I gather, Lyle McDonald's stance on this is that he pretty much questions two main assumptions that the Paleo dieters make:

1. The whole notion that 10k years is not enough for us to adapt to a particular diet.  He points to a book called "The 10,000 Year Explosion: How Civilization Accelerated Human Evolution". 
2.  The notion that grain was only introduced 10,000 years ago.
He cites some evidence that grain was introduced much earlier, although I'm not sure how frequently it was eaten (grass-seed consumed by the Mozambique 105k years ago)  
He goes further to dismiss the Paleo dieters as a bunch of idiots and hypocrites (i.e.why not cut out cars?  Paleo man did not use cars).

*Dr. Cordain's rebuttal to Lyle McDonald/Mozambique study:*

On the other hand, it seems that Dr. Cordain dismisses the Mozambique grain consumption study as highly unlikely.

Where do you guys stand on all this?


----------



## Rodja (Mar 18, 2011)

Kenny537 said:


> Built and others - I've been meaning to ask your opinion on the Paleo diet.  This thread is relevant enough to ask I believe.  I do not wish to try it, but want to understand it better.
> 
> Here is where it stands from what I understand:
> 
> ...



The reasoning goes a little further than that, actually.  First, grains are one of the most highly genetically engineered crops in the world (corn leads the way here).  The agriculture revolution is, broadly speaking, a new phenomenon and civilization as we know it is not much more than 6000 years old (the first major cities were Uruk in Ur in Sumer).  Second, there is the issue of phytates, which are essentially anti-nutrients.  They deplete the body of key minerals like zinc and magnesium.  Paleo man obviously ate grain at some point some point, but it was not their primary source of calories.  Finally, there is the allergy issue.  Many people are unaware that they actually have mild allergies to wheat, oats, corn, dairy, etc.  This constant consumption of these foods can lead to, amongst other things, hypercalcemia, hypercortisolemia, an inflammatory state, lowered GH/IGF-1, etc.


----------



## Kenny537 (Mar 19, 2011)

Can you post your source for that paragraph please?


----------



## Rodja (Mar 19, 2011)

Kenny537 said:


> Can you post your source for that paragraph please?


I don't have a specific source for this as it's just what I've learned over the years.  Most grains are highly GE (there actually a huge push to get foods that are GE to be labeled right now); I figured this was common knowledge at this point.

Here's phytates/phytic acid:
Phytic acid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'll dig up the data later when I get home.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've looked at this diet so many times over the years - I've got friends who are so deep into it, they publish some amazing recipes for the foods.. but I always stop when I realize there's no place in it for Diet Pepsi....


----------



## Rodja (Mar 20, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I've looked at this diet so many times over the years - I've got friends who are so deep into it, they publish some amazing recipes for the foods.. but I always stop when I realize there's no place in it for Diet Pepsi....



I have a more moderate stance towards it.  Paleo man didn't consume almond milk either, but it helps towards my goals.


----------

